# PH Calibration Solution



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Does anyone know which local vendors carry PH Calibration Solutions? I just noticed the ones I have expired eariler in the year....
Thank in Advance


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

BA should have, but I ordered from MOPS and even with shipping it was cheaper than from BA. (it was more than a year ago)

I see now price went up. it was cheaper than
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/pinpoint-accessories-c-1_169_170.html?page=2&sort=2a

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

BA in Mississauga has it. About 1.50$ each. 
Pinpoint ph4 & ph7 - saw them yesterday


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

NAFB has packets of 10 and 7. Or at least they did a few weeks ago.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TankCla said:


> BA in Mississauga has it. About 1.50$ each.
> Pinpoint ph4 & ph7 - saw them yesterday


are you sure. Last time I paid around $10 for both ph4 & ph7. they sell it online for 1.99 and I assume it should be around $4 in the store

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the leads guys, I'll check these stores out


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I picked up some Milwaukee 7 and 10 Ph solution for 1.99 ea. Sig perhaps you saw the pinpoint solutions which they used to carry for ~5.00.


----------

